# Accidental Camp Decor



## Night Fox Customs (Jul 5, 2015)

While doing a practice run, wood burning a turkey feather for my box call paddle. I ended up liking the way it looked so I Ogee'd the edges with my trim router, burned a border, and finished with linseed oil.



 I think it came out pretty good for a piece of scrap pine and a Walmart wood burner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 5, 2015)

Very nice. Looks like you are well on your way.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

